# 189 to Citizen



## Syed Nadeem (May 4, 2016)

Hi,
We migrated to Australia on 189 visa in Jan-2014, my family (wife and children aged 18, 17 and 8) have been living continuously in Australia since then. But due to some personal issues i had been on and off to Australia in this period. 

Now my question is can my wife and children go ahead and apply for Australian Citizenship once they complete their 4 years stay in Australia or do they need to wait for me to complete my 4 years in Australia.

Thanks,
Syed


----------

